# Videostream auf eigener HP



## patrique (25. August 2002)

Hi!

Hab einige kruze Fragen zu diesem Thema:
* Brauche ich einen besonderen Provider, bzw. einen Provider, der besondere Leistungen bietet?
* Brauche ich sonstige spezielle Software um einen/mehrere Videostreams an die HP zu senden?
* Gibt es sonst irgendwas, das ich bei diesem Thema beachten muß?

MfG. Patrique


----------



## RedZack (7. September 2002)

Es kommt darauf an was für ein Video Format du streamen möchtest. So weit ich weiss brauchst du für *.rm Files einen Streaming Server der installiert sein muss. Wie es bei Windows Media Files ist weiss ich nicht. Um Quicktime zu streamen brauchst du eigentlich nicht. Hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (7. September 2002)

Hallo,

also, du könntest auf deine HP einen Link mit deiner dyn. IP und entsprechendem Port setzen und dann würden Besucher auf deine lokale WebCam zugreifen.
Probier's einfach mal aus ....

Programm heißt: TeVeo VIDiO Suite


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. September 2002)

@ Arne , weil Hinweis:

Also, habe mal deine Webseite besucht und festgestellt, das das Demogästebuch so aussieht, s. Bildanhang.

Nur ein freunfdlicher gutgemeinter Hinweis, keine Kritik!


----------



## RedZack (7. September 2002)

Finde ich interessant. Ich werde mich mal nach dem Programm erkundigen. Ich glaub aber der "patrique" will das die Datei auf dem Webserver haben. Sonst müsste er ja rund um die Uhr online sein oder den Film nur zu bestimmten Zeiten "vorführen".



> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *Hallo,
> 
> also, du könntest auf deine HP einen Link mit deiner dyn. IP und entsprechendem Port setzen und dann würden Besucher auf deine lokale WebCam zugreifen.
> ...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (7. September 2002)

Hallo,



> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *
> 
> @ Arne , weil Hinweis:
> ...



Danke, werde ich nachher ändern.  Tja, das sind dann immer so die kleinen Dinge, die man bei einem Providerwechsel vergisst ....


----------



## patrique (7. September 2002)

Hi Leute!

Schön, daß Ihr das Problem mit dem Gästebuch jetzt geklärt habt *g*.

Danke an Arne für den Tip mit TeVeo, meine Überlegungen gehen schon in die Richtung Live-Video-Stream. Falls da noch jemand einen anderen Anbieter (möglicherweise sogar einen in Deutschland, ist aber kein Muß  ) empfehlen kann, wäre mein Abend gerettet.

MfG.
Patrique :smoke:


----------



## Arne Buchwald (7. September 2002)

Hallo,



> _Original geschrieben von patrique _
> *Schön, daß Ihr das Problem mit dem Gästebuch jetzt geklärt habt *g*.
> *


Ja, nech ...  



> *
> Danke an Arne für den Tip mit TeVeo, meine Überlegungen gehen schon in die Richtung Live-Video-Stream. Falls da noch jemand einen anderen Anbieter (möglicherweise sogar einen in Deutschland, ist aber kein Muß  ) empfehlen kann, wäre mein Abend gerettet.
> *


Also, meines Erachtens gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten. Du suchst dir - wie bereits erwähnt - einen Provider, der Streaming unterstützt (nicht gerade billig) oder du verlinkst auf deinen eigenen Rechner. Bei letzterem kannst du ja mittels eines kleinen Scriptes überprüfen, ob du bzw. deine Rechner online ist und dann bei Bestätigung darauf verlinken.


----------



## RedZack (8. September 2002)

das ein provider der streaming unterstützt zwangsläufig teuer ist stimmt so nicht ganz. ich wollte ja nicht zum spaß wissen welches format er streamen möchte. muss es denn unbedingt das neueste real format sein? es gibt inzwischen sogar kostenlose streaming server usw. aber: das format wäre wichtig.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. September 2002)

---> Provider: http://www.webhostlist.de und dann im Forum fragen


----------

